# Clone an NFC tag onto my phone



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a card with an RFID (NFC) tag embedded inside it to gain access to the gym.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 with NFC enabled.

Is there a way to use my phone as if it were my gym card?

Therefore, if I ever forget my card, I can scan my phone instead?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Will the card fit inside your phone's back cover? 

Mine is between the BodyGlove protective case and the back of my Galaxy Note.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check out google wallet and isis. you can scan membership cards into them but it will depend upon the services the gym subscribes to.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Will the card fit inside your phone's back cover?
> 
> Mine is between the BodyGlove protective case and the back of my Galaxy Note.


It's not just my gym card, it is my student card, so I need easy access to it everyday.



sobeit said:


> check out google wallet and isis. you can scan membership cards into them but it will depend upon the services the gym subscribes to.


I'll give google wallet a shot, the gym won't be subscribed to any of these special services though, it is my university's gym.


----------

